# Best of '07



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Let's see some photographs.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Striper*

Out alone, radio contact w/ my landlord, hog strikes eel...Matt freaks and gets dragged in and out of the pile-ons, results.......










Lipped into yak, and pic taken on beach. 

The best of the year for me.....


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Some of my finest work:



















And Ryan last week (sorry, the others didn't come out)


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Err...pics 1 and 2 are of my sons. That drum was Cam's first--the first of many I hope! I thougfht I posted Dylan with a decent spot, not sure what happened to that, but I can't find it anymore.

Gotta cut down on the wine spritzers when posting...

The pic of Ryan is after 10 minutes of making him hold that fish while seeknfin and I played at being camera idiots.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*757, Rudee & Ships*

Here are 3 of my best.
A GOOD night in the 757








An AWESOME day @ Rudee








My 1st trip to the Ships in years


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Ya seen it before, but my favorite.........


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*My Keeper*

First Grandson Born May 27, 2007











When I brought the kayak home my wife asked what I needed another one for. When I said it was for Micheal she said, "OK". I think I may have stumbled on something. Can't wait until he grows in to it.


Have a great day, Tim

PS I really liked the pictures of Jason's brew, look's like he has a couple of keepres too.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

seeknfin,

i have got two of those. 7 and 10. had them both out at the same time this summer. i am looking forward to weekend trips when they get older.
ken c


----------

